

Biologists grow human-eye precursor from stem cells - daegloe
http://www.nature.com/news/biologists-grow-human-eye-precursor-from-stem-cells-1.10835

======
jamesu
I look forward to the day when organs such as eyes can actually be replaced.
Currently if you have a severe problem with your vision... well, you're mostly
screwed.

~~~
colonel_panic
Tell me when they can grow me a new inner ear and cure tinnitus. I want to
experience the tranquility of true silence, and I want it from something other
than the cold embrace of the grave.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Have a look at white noise. A friend of mine finds a lot of relief in it. Its
like hacking your ears! [http://www.google.nl/search?aq=f&client=chrome-
mobile...](http://www.google.nl/search?aq=f&client=chrome-
mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=tinnitus+white+noise+mp3)

------
stephengillie
Impressive! I wonder if this technique has advantages over the "scaffolding"
technique[1]. Maybe the eye doesn't have enough of a protein scaffold between
its cells for that method to work?

[1]<http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/replacing-body-parts.html>

------
redwood
This no doubt also has implications for lab-grown meat because so far the
stuff being produced is essentially just a homogeneous slab of tissue (e.g.
would taste more like spam than fine meat). If full animal organs can
ultimately be grown, including the textures, you could really imagine moving
away from live-animal sourced meat.

~~~
SudarshanP
And growing animal muscle for food is a good precursor to growing legs or
hands or fingers for amputees.

------
sanxiyn
"Some at the meeting had already tried and failed to reproduce Sasai's mouse
experiment using human cells."

Hopefully this is temporary...

------
joejohnson
Maybe this will convince the "Intelligent Design" community that an eye-ball
actually could be the result of many iterations (via selection) of photo-
sensitive cells.

